# What Broadhead?



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Out of theese 3, what would be the best for deer, bear, elk, and moose?
1.Sonic 100 gr.
2.Slick Trick 100gr.
3.Wac em 100gr.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry, I forgot to say that my bow is shooting a 450gr. arrow at about 230 fps.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh boy...here we go lol...

Every one of them will kill any critter you mentioned. With that said, I like the Slick Tricks out of those three. Just make sure they're sharp and put in the right place, then it doesnt really matter what is on then end of your arrow...

My 2 cents


----------



## stealthyhunter (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd have to say narrow it down to the slicks and the wac em's and then flip a coin those are to amazing heads with the new sharper blades that slicks have they are great but the wac ems are right there with them, like I said e to flip a coin.


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Wacems. They will give you the best penetration. I dot like the sonics because they are not that durable when it comes to the blades staying attached. The slicktricks will give you a good cut but they arent cut on contact and they have 4 blades with a big cut. Not good for moose and elk with 53 pounds of ke. For deer the slick tricks would work great.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

53 pounds is more then enough you just have to place your shot accordingly. i shoot rocky mountains for all those types of game. but out of your three choices i would choose the wacems


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

id say slick tricks


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

why so heavy an arrow? i assume your shooting a bowtech, theyre fast, you only need 5 or 6 gpp. drop it down some. more speed can help a lot, imo.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

I shoot a martin saber at just under 60# at a 26.5" draw length. My arrows are CX terminator hunter selects, I know they're heavy but I love how tough they are. I also thought the heavier the arrow the better the penetration. Right now I'm leaning towards the wac ems, how do they fly? Thanks!


----------



## stealthyhunter (Jul 17, 2006)

well the wac ems have proven theirself in almost all of the test I have seen.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

I probably won't have time for elk and moose this fall, so would the slick tricks be the best for deer, since they make a bigger hole?


----------



## boone43 (Feb 10, 2006)

Muzzys are always cheaper and reliable.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

I just saw these broadheads in my local proshop...Called Grim Reaper's. They were in 75 grain, mechanical, no washers or rubber bands, and hte expandables are farther back than the actual head tip. So apparently no deflection.


----------



## archery_girl09 (Jul 15, 2006)

Out of those 3 i would say the slick tricks, but I always go with muzzys.


----------



## Nonvtec (May 20, 2006)

mbuemi said:


> why so heavy an arrow? i assume your shooting a bowtech, theyre fast, you only need 5 or 6 gpp. drop it down some. more speed can help a lot, imo.


If you do that you also lose KE, something you need for hunting.


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

out of the 3 slick tricks i would go with great head


----------

